# Sunday's Dig



## brokenshovel (Jan 5, 2009)

Took a little road trip on Sunday.  A neighbor who was more then pleased with his new clean yard talked to a couple of his neighbors and we got permissions for about 3 more digs on the block.  The block is made up of 1840-1850s houses.  After the shared neighbor gave us the go ahead we rolled back the fencing and removed the top rail.
  First 5-6 feet were fairly easy until Allen got in the hole and found some big lama nuts (Trade Marked by Digger George), which certainly were not in the hole  when I got out.  

  The tripod went up and Chris, Allen, Doug and I took turns pulling, switching buckets, dumping and culling through the sludge for shards.  After rigging the rocks out of the way it was smooth for another couple of feet.  And of course as it always happens just when one person give up and jumps out the next shovel full produces a bottle.  Since the neighbors privy was about 14 feet we were hoping for a good 6 feet of glass and that's pretty much what we got.


----------



## brokenshovel (Jan 5, 2009)

Here's Digger George giving a look that is more associated with a person filling the hole with original contents.


----------



## brokenshovel (Jan 5, 2009)

The hole also started to get wet requiring bailing every couple of feet.


----------



## brokenshovel (Jan 5, 2009)

The occupants of the house were drinkers and quite a few common whiskey flasks came out throughout the dig,  a couple of busted Columbian Whiskeys, a figural Policeman's Billy club and of course the Bromos to help with the morning after.
  About a dozen local squat sodas and a few from other towns started coming up and the age steadily went back.  
  Umbrella inks, a StickWell glue, Pontiled Bringhurst Essences appeared, pontiled utility.
  Some of the bottles were really heavy with iridescences so DG got a little shower that looked like snow as it was coming down.  I think this had something to do with Allen trying a little payback for catching a Rumsford on his head earlier.  A true mistake in a lateral pass over the hole that could not have hit Allen more perfectly on his head.


----------



## brokenshovel (Jan 5, 2009)

Then it happened.  Out of the soup with a sloooooopp sound came what the crew decided was the worst smelling bottle of all time.  A cross between death, mustard gas, kerosene and of course excrement.  One of those smells that no matter how bad it was you had to smell again just to make sure.  The bottle turned out to be an green iron pontiled Dottyville Glass Works


----------



## brokenshovel (Jan 5, 2009)

As things progressed DG noted the fact that he would be willing to let someone else jump in.  The crew quickly complemented DG on his excellent job so far and requested that he continue to the bottom.  (Actually DG got some of the stink from the Dottysville bottle on him and everyone was afraid to get in the hole after that or have DG topside)
  He then continued and pulled out some really cool stuff including a Policeman's Billy club whiskey figural, a nice Pine Tree Tar Cordial, etc


----------



## brokenshovel (Jan 5, 2009)

.


----------



## brokenshovel (Jan 5, 2009)

.


----------



## brokenshovel (Jan 5, 2009)

.


----------



## brokenshovel (Jan 5, 2009)

.


----------



## brokenshovel (Jan 5, 2009)

Swaim's Panacea


----------



## brokenshovel (Jan 5, 2009)

Pontiled utility


----------



## brokenshovel (Jan 5, 2009)

Here's a group shot  with Doug and most of the finds and one of DG getting ready to use the Billy club on Allen.


----------



## brokenshovel (Jan 5, 2009)

.


----------



## woody (Jan 5, 2009)

Wow...... those are some great finds!!!


----------



## div2roty (Jan 5, 2009)

Nice.


----------



## Stardust (Jan 5, 2009)

It looked like a* fun, fun* time.* loved all your fines*....I find those *Gatorade's* [] all the time too! I drink it by the gallons. I have about 1,000 now. Going to the start making and refilling all those bottles. Now that I found can buy the powder locally. Was making the imitation mix I found online for a while. But, I'm addicted to the real thing.... []

 Thanks for showing, as I enjoyed your pics...


----------



## tigue710 (Jan 5, 2009)

nice dig!  sweet permission too...


----------



## brokenshovel (Jan 5, 2009)

Bringhursts


----------



## privvydigger (Jan 5, 2009)

Oh woe is me we got skunked yesterday
 great job and dig
 privvydigger


----------



## Digger George (Jan 5, 2009)

Lama Nuts are not my trade mark but something I picked up from another crazy digger. In the privy dig next door we took out a 500 pound Lama Nut. Gotta love Lama Nuts. I agree that one bottle was the worst smelling bottle ever, when I poured it out it got all over my face. I nearly fainted as the decaying poop dripped into my mouth. I had a nightmare last night that I was forced to drink it, I may need therapy. I still smell like privy cheese.


----------



## Dansalata (Jan 5, 2009)

WOW WHATTA AWESOME DIG !!!WTG


----------



## sweetrelease (Jan 5, 2009)

nice digs guys! i need to get out of these dumps and into some privy cheese[sm=tongue.gif].good job ~matt


----------



## appliedlips (Jan 5, 2009)

Nice digs & pics guys.That is a killer color for a soda bottle.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jan 5, 2009)

Great finds! That iron pontilled soda has got to be worth something. Any guess??


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 5, 2009)

Nice digs! fellows. I need to get out, I'm getting old and lifeless this winter.[8D] 
   That billy club don't look like a billy club.[]


----------



## tigue710 (Jan 5, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  Digger George
> 
> Lama Nuts are not my trade mark but something I picked up from another crazy digger. In the privy dig next door we took out a 500 pound Lama Nut. Gotta love Lama Nuts. I agree that one bottle was the worst smelling bottle ever, when I poured it out it got all over my face. I nearly fainted as the decaying poop dripped into my mouth. I had a nightmare last night that I was forced to drink it, I may need therapy. I still smell like privy cheese.


 
 think that is about the funniest thing I've ever heard!  lol


----------



## VA is for Diggers (Jan 5, 2009)

Awesome digs ! That pine tree bottle is a keeper!


----------



## BDD (Jan 6, 2009)

Wow nice digs! I've been hitting nothing lately, this post has me all fired up to get out and dig! That privy looks pretty narrow!


----------



## downeastdigger (Jan 6, 2009)

Great Digs there!   I've never dug a privy even near that deep, it must be a blast  ( as long as there are bottles at the bottom ).  I don't know about the "sludge" factor though, that is pretty gross  
 Thanks for posting the pics!  They're great to see.
 Continued good luck


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 8, 2009)

BrokenShovel...

 Greg, can you post some more photos of the bottles cleaned up a bit?  Especially the Swaim's Panacea?  I like the Swaim's ... that's one of my favorites.[]

 Wayne


----------



## brokenshovel (Jan 13, 2009)

Sorry Wayne I can't get you a pic of the Swam's, Doug got that in the picks.
 But here's the Dottyville after a simple wash


----------



## brokenshovel (Jan 13, 2009)

Dottyville's pontil


----------



## brokenshovel (Jan 13, 2009)

Utility's pontil.
 Bottom was broken out but will glue back in.


----------

